# Wasser Temp 30 Grad, wie warm ist die CPU?



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

Hi und Hallöle!

Habe seit gestern ne H20-920,
und die Wasser Temps im Idle sind leicht schwankend bei 30 grad.

Nun frage ich mich wie warm dann die CPU sein wird?
Habe gestern 2 Std. zur allgemeinen Kontrolle, zum vergleichen die werte im Bios beobachtet.
Diese sagten 28-31 grad CPU, und 33-35 grad System Temp.

Speedfan meinte mal wieder was anderes, alleine Temp 3... sollte 80 grad haben...ok was Temp3 sein soll?
Naja aber was es auch ist, finde ich 80 grad als falsch.
Zu mal ich das ganze MB nach so heissen stellen untersucht habe, weil 80 grad würde man schnell merken...

Komisch ist auch das sich die Antec Software mit der vom HW Monitor nicht verträgt, weil die Antec Software sich beim einschalten von HWM auf offline stellt, und damit die Lüfter und die Pumpe auf volllast drehen...

Nun frage ich mich wenn die Wassertemp 30 ist, gilt das auch ca. für die CPU?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass dir niemand sagen kann, welche Temperatur DEINE "CPU" hat, würde es für die Angabe von Vergleichswerten, was andere Leute unter ähnlichen Bedingungen für unterschiedliche Sensoren angezeigt bekommen, hilfreich sein, wenn du wenigstens sagst, was für eine CPU du kühlst und wie du sie belastest. (Idle-Werte kannst du bei jeder CPU und jedem Sensor vergessen)


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Äh nur mal zum Verständnis: DU willst von UNS wissen wie warm DEINE CPU wird??

WTF!?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich liste mal das ganze system.

MB. Gigabyte GA 870A UD3 Rev. 3.1
CPU. Athlon X4 640 4x 3.0 GHz.
WaKü. H20-920.
RAM. 2x 4GB RAM GSkill DDR3 1333 (zur zeit leider nur nen Corsair 2GB) drin.
Case. Thermaltake VJ4000 V9 Black Edition.
HDD. WD Sata2 500GB.
DVD Dublayer. Sata2.
NT: Corsair TX 650 V2.



watercooled schrieb:


> Äh nur mal zum Verständnis: DU willst von UNS wissen wie warm DEINE CPU wird??
> 
> WTF!?



Ne nicht so wie du es anscheinend verstanden hast...
Ich wollte wissen, wenn die Wassertemp 30 grad ist, wie warm die cpu ca sein wird?
Oder kann man das nicht sagen?


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Unterlasse doch bitte Doppelposts.

Äh schau doch einfach in Everest nach!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Ne nicht so wie du es anscheinend verstanden hast...
> Ich wollte wissen, wenn die Wassertemp 30 grad ist, wie warm die cpu ca sein wird?
> Oder kann man das nicht sagen?



Nee , da gibt es Faktoren die das bei jeden unterschiedlich beeinflussen ...Volt | WaKü güte | Leitmittel | CPU selbst | der Grad der Auslastung etz.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

HI! 

Der Doppel Post war keine absich...sry...

Hm, da werde mal schauen was Everest sagt..

Everest sagt CPU 80 grad. Kerne liegen so bei 22 grad...siehe anhang...


----------



## iRaptor (12. Juni 2011)

Schau doch einfach mit Core-Temp wir warm der CPU ist oO


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Danke für den heissen tip... 

Also Core Temp sagt kerne ca. 20 und CPU 65 max.
Dumm nur das alle was anderes sagen...meine die Programme...

Gibts ein Programm welches am besten und sichersten die Temps anzeigt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Und wo liegt bei 20 von 65 jetzt das Problem 
Die Programme werden dir jedenfalls alle die gleichen Werte anzeigen, weil sie natürlich alle auf die gleichen Sensoren zurückgreifen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ja selbe sensoren nur scheinen die ja wohl von den Programmen anders ausgelesen zu werden...
Da ich unterschiedliche werte bekomme...
Speedfan meint ja CPU 80 grad. Everest auch und Core Tem sagt CPU max 65...

Ich frage mich halt welches nun RICHTIG ausliest?
Weil 80 grad is ja fürs sogut wie nix tun recht hoch...oder?
Und da klängen die 65 schon besser...


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Juni 2011)

Das GA 870 liest den Temp3-Wert von SpeedFan als Fake-Wert aus.

Das heißt, der Sensor ist mit einem festen Widerstandswert festgelegt und wird diesen nicht verändern. (Werkseitig von Gigabyte so eingestellt)

Temp1 bezieht sich auf einen Bios-Wert (also wie im Bios angezeigt) und Temp2 ist die gemessene MB-Temperatur.

Die Temperatur unter Core ist relativ genau.

Verwende als vergleichbares Tool zum auslesen der CPU-Temperatur das auf der MB-CD befindliche EASY-TUNE von Gigabyte.

Es wird etwa 2° Celsius vom Wert aus SpeedFan abweichen, aber zum Vergleich ist es ausreichend.

Bei Speedfan benutze zur besseren Übersicht, die grafische Darstellung unter dem Registerreiter "Chart".

Dort wird über einen Zeitraum je eine Temperaturlinie pro ausgewählten Sensor angezeigt und das über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Wenn Temp3 oder HDD0/1 mit ausgewählt wird, verlängert sich die Auslesezeit erheblich.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Also zeigt speedfan falsch an und Everest auch...hm...ok...
Im BIOS stehen auch werte von Current CPU Temp ca. wegen schwankend. 35 grad drin
Und System temp 35-37...

Den BIOS werten kann ich aber doch ehr glauben...oder?
Das EasyTune 6 was mit auf der MB CD war sagt CPU Temp 36 max.40 grad und system temp 34 und max 38...
Klingt ja schon ehr glaubhafter...  Taugt das Programm was, wegen der genauigkeit?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn du 30grad Wasser Temp hast , gehen ja auch* keine* 27grad CPU Temp (eigendlich logisch oder) ...


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Juni 2011)

Bei einigen MB der älteren Generation (z.B.Asus) wurden die Temperaturen im Bios um 10-20°C höher angezeigt, als tatsächlich gemessen.

Das sollte die Überhitzung der CPU verhindern und somit die Überbelastung bzw. Zerstörung. (Übertaktung)

Es gibt auch teils defekte Sensoren in den CPU's selber, die ein eindeutiges Auslesen verhindern.

In deinem Fall sollte das jedoch nicht zutreffen.

Die heutige Generation von MB's ist dagegen nicht mehr so Krass in den Temperaturunterschieden. (1-5°C)

Mit einem Kontakthermometer, z.B. aus dem Baumarkt, kann man sicherheitshalber bei den AMD-Prozessoren unter dem Kühlkörper an die CPU angelgt, die Temp bis auf 4°C Unterschied nachmessen.

Bei Intel-CPU's ist das durch das Rahmensystem fast nicht möglich, ohne vorherige Präparation vor der Kühlerinstallation.

Da du ja nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlst, muß die Systemtemperatur schließlich höher liegen, da hier sicherlich nur die übliche Luftkühlung zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wenn du 30grad Wasser Temp hast , gehen ja auch* keine* 27grad CPU Temp (eigendlich logisch oder) ...



Ja ne is klar, so dumm bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.
 Habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt... und sinn macht deine aussage auch nicht...als ob ich so blöde wäre...tz

Ich wollte nur wissen wie warm die CPU sein wird, wenns wasser bei 30 grad liegt...


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Also irgendwie ist dieser Thread doch völlig Sinnlos oder? Man kann sowas eigentlich fast nicht schätzen! Da sind so viele Faktoren die das beeinflussen können...

mfg

PS: ist meine Meinung, und nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Sinnlos nicht unbedingt...
Der muss ja nicht gleich sofort geclosed werden, da es hier wohl auch leute gibt die ne Kompakte wakü haben...
Vielleicht melden die sich ja?

Und es war ja mein anliegen, heraus zu finden wenn die wassertempbei 30 grad sind, und dann ca. heraus zubekommen wie warm die CPU ca. sein könnte...


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Juni 2011)

Bring dein Computer zu mir, dich selber und ich zeige dir, wie man das macht!


----------



## Malkolm (13. Juni 2011)

@TE: Du musst dir klarmachen wozu die Thermosensoren der CPU/Cores/GPU etc. dienen sollen. Sie sollen NICHT in erster Linie einen genauen und realen Wert der tatsächlichen gerade anliegenden Temperatur für den User wiedergeben, sondern sie dienen ausschließlich nur dem Zweck bei einer maximalen Temperatur die Notabschaltung des Systems einzuleiten (teils in mehreren Stufen ala heruntertakten, signal zum shutdown geben oder gleich power-off).

Weiter wird die Temperatur bestimmt, indem gemessen wird wieviel Strom durch eine Diode fließt. Dieser Wert ist temperaturabhängig. Würde man diese Diode unter Laborbedingungen vermessen und die Wertepaare Temperatur/Strom auftragen würde man a) teils seltsam aussehende Kurven erhalten und b) für verschiedene Dioden (des gleichen Typs) auch verschiedene Werte erhalten.

Den Herstellern ist es primär wichtig eine verlässliche Temperaturbestimmung in dem Bereich zu haben, der für die Komponenten gefährlich werden kann. Im Gegenzug bedeutet das allerdings, wie oben erleutert, dass in tiefen Temperaturbereichen die ermittelten Werte sehr ungenau sind.

Zusammengefasst bedeutet das, dass du auf den absoluten angezeigten Temperaturwert überhaupt nichts geben kannst und solltest. Die angezeigten 35°C der CPU können genausogut 40, 45 oder auch 50°C real sein. Lediglich auf die Tendenz ist Verlass (höher bedeutet auch höher).


Um deine iegentliche Frage zu beantworten: Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du den Kühler richtig montiert hast, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass zwischen Wassertemperatur und tatsächlicher CPU Temperatur ~10K liegen im Idle. Unter Last zeigt die Erfahrung, dass der Unterschied ~20-30K beträgt.
Bei 30°C Wassertemperatur bedeutet das also keinerlei Gefahr für deine Komponenten


----------



## PsychoQeeny (13. Juni 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Bei Intel-CPU's ist das durch das Rahmensystem fast nicht möglich, ohne vorherige Präparation vor der Kühlerinstallation.
> 
> Da du ja nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlst, muß die Systemtemperatur schließlich höher liegen, da hier sicherlich nur die übliche Luftkühlung zum Einsatz kommt.



Nur ,das man mit nem Intel dieses Prob nicht hat 

@TE

Meine Wasser Temp ist *26,5*grad und meine CPU *27-30*grad im Idle , also Orakel ich bei dir eine CPU Temp(bisl abgezogen weil du einen schlechteren CPU Kühler hast) von *35*grad


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Nur ,das man mit nem Intel dieses Prob nicht hat


 
Über diesen Witz kann ich auch lachen!


Malcom seiner Aussage kann ich mich nur anschließen, da dem nichts hinzugefügt werden muß und ich es auch nicht besser erklären könnte.

Nur verstehen mußt du das allerdings selber.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (13. Juni 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Über diesen Witz kann ich auch lachen!
> 
> 
> Malcom seiner Aussage kann ich mich nur anschließen, da dem nichts hinzugefügt werden muß und ich es auch nicht besser erklären könnte.
> ...



Ich will hier keinen Fanboy Krieg anfangen , aber sowas mit "Tools lesen die Temps nicht oder nur zum teil aus" habe ich bis jetzt nur von AMD CPUs gehört ...


----------



## Carmir (13. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen Fanboy Krieg anfangen , aber sowas mit "Tools lesen die Temps nicht oder nur zum teil aus" habe ich bis jetzt nur von AMD CPUs gehört ...


 Die Tempsensoren macht das in unteren Temperaturregionen auch nicht  genauer. Du musst halt unterscheiden; wenn der gemessene temp-wert  korrekt ausgelesen werden kann, heißt das noch lange nicht dass die  Messung auch korrekt war...


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Hm, also ich werde mich halt nach den BOIS werten, und dem EasyTuner6 halten.
Mir ist auch klar das es so für uns normalos keine 100 pro programme oder so gibt, die einem den Korrekten wert angeben.

Und klar is der Kühlkopf/Pumpe Korrekt angebracht.
Ich will halt das dass system nicht falsch läuft, daher auch das wissen wollen wegen den Temps, bevor ich mit OC anfage.

Aber mal noch ne andere frage, wieso gibts solche auslese Progs wenn die im grunde rein nix aussagen...?


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Juni 2011)

Dies ist eine sehr gute Frage, doch stell diese doch mal direkt offiziell der PCGH-Redaktion.

Deren Messparkur ist natürlich ein anderer und die technischen Möglichkeiten kann ein Allerweltsuser nicht aufbringen.

Interessant ist allerdings, das die Messungen zu Core/Cpu-Temperaturen bei verschiedenen MB-CPU-Kombinationen aus ihren Test's, mit den von mir benutzten Tool's bis auf 2°C nachvollziehbar sind.

Beim durchstöbern der PCGH-Forenartikel und Komentare sind zu 90% Übereinstimmungen feststellbar.

Das es bei Intelprozessoren und diversen MB-Kombinationen keine Probleme geben sollte, ist schlichtweg eine Fehlinformation, die in diversen Foren des Internets deutlich werden.

Es kommt auf die Kombination von MB und CPU an!! Dabei mehr auf die Lösung seitens der MB-Hersteller. Es gibt tatsächlich MB's die als einziges den CPU-Tempwert auslesen und selbst das nicht richtig, wenn man den vom Bios dagegen stellt. Es spielt dabei auch die Preisgestaltung der MB's eine gewichtige Rolle, ob diverse Sensoren eingebunden werden oder nicht, unabhängig des verwendeten z.B. ITE-Chips.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Juni 2011)

Malkolm hat die wichtigsten Fakten zu Tempsensoren in CPUs ja schon zusammengefasst. Das wurde hier im Forum btw vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bereits ausführlich diskutiert .

Eine Reproduzierbarkeit von Messewerten im Bereich weniger Kelvin, kann es per se nicht geben bei CPU-Temperaturen da hardwaremäßig keine Möglichkeit besteht sie zu messen. Die angesprochenen Sensoren erhalten einen sog. Einpunktkalibireirung, was letztlich keiner Kalibrierung entspricht mit der man messen könnte, aber für die Notabschaltung hinreichend ist. Die Kennlinien der Sensoren sind nicht linear und sowohl BIOS als auch Auslesetools arbeiten mit willkürlichen Offsets und Referenz-Temerpauren (Tjunktion) die nichts mit den realen Verhältnissen zu tun haben. Daher liest auch jedes zweite Tool andere Werte aus. 
Das Einzige was sich über CPU-Sensoren ermitteln lässt (völlig egal ob Intel oder AMD) sind Tendenzen bei einem Wechsel der Kühlung (niedrigere Werte = besseres Kühlsystem). Im Idle sind die ausgelesenen Werte in jedem Fall völlig aussagefrei. Niedrigere Anzeigen als die Wassertemerpaur (die man als einzige wirklich messen kann, neben der Lufttemerpaur) sind physikalisch unmöglich. 
Da die realen Temperaturen nicht messbar sind (Thermometer an die Seitenflächen des IHS halten ist grober Unfug und bringt keineswegs verlässliche Werte). Die einzige Möglichkeit die reale CPU- Temperatur grob abschätzen zu können, ist es sich auf physikalische Messungen des DeltaT Heizelement-Wasser des Kühlers zu stützen. Dafür wird zur Wassertemperatur das genannte DeltaT des Kühlers addiert. Bei einer Heizleistung von 150W und einer Wärmstromdichte von knapp 0,6W/mm² auf einer quadratischen Fläche liegt das DeltaT Heizelement-Wasser z.B. je nach Kühler im Bereich zwischen 10 und max. 20K.
Je nach Güte des Kühlers kann kann man bei 30°C Wassertemerpaur also von 40 bis 50°C realer CPU-Temperatur ausgehen. Exakte Werte sind auch so nicht zu ermitteln, da es viele Einflussfaktoren gibt, die den Wärmeübergang beeinflussen (gekrümmter IHS, Art und Auftrag der Wärmeleitpaste, Unterschiede bei der Geometrie, der Streuungen und der Wärmeverteilung des realen DIE, ungleichmäßiger Anpressdruck, Standardabweichung der physikalischen Messung, uvm.). Auf den Prüfständen sind die meisten dieser Einflüsse weitestgehend eliminiert, so dass man tendenziell eher von weniger optimalen Verhältnissen bei einer realen CPU ausgehen muss - also noch etwas höheren Temps. Dennoch ist so eine Abschätzung mit die genaueste Näherung die man hinsichtlich der CPU-Temperatur erreichen kann, weil hier auf gemessene Werte zurückgegriffen werden kann. Mit der in CPUs eingebauten Sensorik sind Temperaturmessungen im eigentlichen Sinne, unabhängig vom Hersteller, prinzipiell nicht möglich und ausgelesene Werte entsprechend wertlos (mit zunehmender Temperatur etwas besser werdend). Wenn PCGH behauptet sie könnten mit CPU Sensoren auf verschiedenen Boards oder mit verschiedenen Kühlern bzw. Kühlermontagen eine Reproduzierbarkeit von 2K erreichen ist das schlicht gelogen - das ist prinzipiell nicht möglich mit bordeigener Technik oder reiner Zufall! Selbst mit richtiger Messtechnik (ohne echte Hardware) ist es nicht leicht in solche Reproduzierbarkeitsbereiche zu kommen. Mit den üblichen WPS-Prüfständen ist es aber möglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Ja selbe sensoren nur scheinen die ja wohl von den Programmen anders ausgelesen zu werden...
> Da ich unterschiedliche werte bekomme...
> Speedfan meint ja CPU 80 grad. Everest auch und Core Tem sagt CPU max 65...
> 
> ...




Warum heißt ein Wert wohl ".max"? 65 °C Sind die Maximaltemperatur, die Coretemp dir vorgibt und die wird nicht ausgelesen, sondern die stammt aus einer programmeigenen Datenbank. Der Mess/Schätzwert sind die 18 "°C" eine Zeile darunter.




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Bei einigen MB der älteren Generation (z.B.Asus) wurden die Temperaturen im Bios um 10-20°C höher angezeigt, als tatsächlich gemessen.



Das schwankt stark von Generation zu Generation, z.T. von BIOS zu BIOS. Ich hab mit meinem alten Asus CPU-Temperaturen bis zu 7 K unter der Temperatur des Kühlerbodenrandes angezeigt bekommen. Andere Leute hatten 10 K höhere Anzeigewerte nach einem BIOS-Flash.
Und es gibt relativ wenig Anzeichen dafür, dass sich das geändert hat. Die digitalen Register bei Intel lassen sich natürlich nicht mehr übers Mainboard manipulieren, weil sie direkt ausgelesen werden (dafür gehen sie allgemein nachm Mond), aber die integrierten analogen Fühler sind genauso offen für Manipulationen, wie seit eh und je.



> Mit einem Kontakthermometer, z.B. aus dem Baumarkt, kann man sicherheitshalber bei den AMD-Prozessoren unter dem Kühlkörper an die CPU angelgt, die Temp bis auf 4°C Unterschied nachmessen.



Hast du irgend eine brauchbare Messung, die diese 4 K belegt? Ich hab zwar nen Intel, aber wenn ich da einen Sensor seitlich im Bereich Heatspreader/Halterung anbringe, messe ich quasi Umgebungstemperatur. Ich waage es sehr zu bezweifeln, dass AMDs IHS eine so extrem gute Wärmeleitung haben, dass sie am äußeren Rand auch nur in die Nähe der Kerntemperatur kommen, anstatt die Wärme auf viel kürzerem Wege an den Kühler abzugeben.




PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen Fanboy Krieg anfangen , aber sowas mit "Tools lesen die Temps nicht oder nur zum teil aus" habe ich bis jetzt nur von AMD CPUs gehört ...



Die Tools arbeiten eigentlich bei allen gleich (wie gesagt: Bei AMD entfällt die Tjunction Geschichte afaik). Was bei Phenom II wohl recht oft hinzukommt, ist ein vollkommenes versagen des Sensors (unabhängig vom Program)




AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Aber mal noch ne andere frage, wieso gibts solche auslese Progs wenn die im grunde rein nix aussagen...?


 
Wär ich VTler würde ich sagen: Um Foren zuzuspammen.
In der Praxis sind sie auch ganz nützlich, um die Temperaturreserven zur Throttelinggrenze zu quantifizieren oder um einen groben Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Kühlungen im gleichen System zu ziehen.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Juni 2011)

Mit einem Kontakthermometer, z.B. aus dem Baumarkt, kann man sicherheitshalber bei den AMD-Prozessoren unter dem Kühlkörper an die CPU angelgt, die Temp bis auf 4°C Unterschied nachmessen.                    

Zitat: ryvenmacaran
"Hast du irgend eine brauchbare Messung, die diese 4 K belegt? Ich hab zwar nen Intel, aber wenn ich da einen Sensor seitlich im Bereich Heatspreader/Halterung anbringe, messe ich quasi Umgebungstemperatur. Ich waage es sehr zu bezweifeln, dass AMDs IHS eine so extrem gute Wärmeleitung haben, dass sie am äußeren Rand auch nur in die Nähe der Kerntemperatur kommen, anstatt die Wärme auf viel kürzerem Wege an den Kühler abzugeben."

Ich kann dir zeigen wie ich es mache und du verstehst die 4°C/K differenz.

Bei den Intelprozessoren ist der direkte Kontakt, ohne vorherige Preparation, im laufenden Betrieb nicht möglich. Die CPU-Fixierung ist bei den Sockeln 939-AM3+ eine völlig andere.
Hier wird die Fixierung durch die CPU-Pin's erreicht, so das genug Platz zwischen Kühlerfuß und CPU-Platine vorhanden ist, um ohne Barrieren einen Kontaktfühler bis an das CPU-Metall hinein zustecken.
In diesem Fall kannst du davon ausgehen, das der Kontaktühler also keine Umgebungsluft in deinem Sinne mist, sonder die tatsächlich anliegende Oberflächentemperatur am CPU-Metall, nur eben von der Seite. Das man natürlich nicht genau da mist wo ein Hitzehotspot sich befindet, ist klar.
Dazu müßte man einen sogenanten Folienfühler einsetzen der sich dabei aber zwischen CPU und Kühler befinden müßte. Hierbei werden zum Auslesen jedoch auch Referenzwerte des Folienfühlers hinzugezogen, um das Temperaturverhalten zu analysieren. Diese Folienfühler gibts allerdings nicht für den Allgemeinhandel und sollte der Machbarkeit halber nur Erwähnt sein.
Diese Meßmethode wir bei den AMD Referenzlüftern ein wenig erschwert, ist aber auch bei laufenden Betrieb realisierbar. Dazu muß von der Spannungsreglerseite heran gegangen werden!

Auf dem Bild ist ein Sockel 939 Befestigungsrahmen zu sehen in Verbindung mit einem Zalman CNPS 7500 zusehen. Die Befestigungsrahmen der AMx Sockel, gewähren sogar noch einen besseren Zugang. Referenzkühler und Sockel 939 lassen, ohne vorherige Präparation, den Fühler nicht im laufenden Betrieb dazwischen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten...

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man die Temp wenn überhaupt nur mit Laborbedingungen, und das wohl auch nicht zu 100% auslesen.
Den sinn der erhältlichen Programme erkenne ich dann mal garnicht.

Aber naja, es gibt ja eh schon vieles was keinen wirklichen sinn macht...


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juni 2011)

@Cuddelman: 
Oo - ich fürchte du hast da einiges nicht so ganz verstanden . Weißt du wie eine CPU mit IHS aufgebaut ist? Wenn du mit Foliensensoren ebensolche (10KOhm Halbleitersensoren im Folienpackage) meinst, so sind diese btw überall zu haben. Aber die sind natürlich völlig ungeeignet für den Zweck. Wenn du so einen Sensor zwischen IHS und Kühler klemmst zerstörst du zum Einen den Sensor und zum Anderen raucht dir die CPU ab, weil sie nicht mehr gekühlt würde. Auch großflächige Dünnschicht-Sensoren helfen da nicht, weil die Kühlung nicht mehr ausreichend gegeben wäre. Selbst das Workaround von Intel mit dem Thermomelement im einer eingefrästen Nut (Seite 17 bis 25) (oder hier ab Seite 67) kann keine DIE-Temps liefern und erfordert dafür bereits erheblichen Messaufwand und Equipment, das nicht jeder hat. Hab jetzt einfach mal die genommen die als erste Treffer zu finden waren - die Vorgehensweise steht im Endeffekt in fast allen Whitepapers von Intel und funktioniert natürlich auch mit den IHSn von AMD-CPUs . Dennoch ist auch das nicht mehr als eine grobe Annäherung an die DIE-Temps - wobei damit evtl. eine Differenz im Bereich von 4K zur Kerntemperatur möglich sein mag, weil direkt im Feld der Wärmeübertragung gemessen wird (kommt auf den Abstand, die Kühlleistung des Kühlers und den Störeinfluss der Nut an). Im Endeffekt wird so die sog. casetemp ermittelt, da an die Kerntemperaturen eben nicht direkt heran zu kommen ist. Dieses Workaround ist bei CPUs die Methode der Wahl - andere bezahlbare Möglichkeiten, die einigermaßen nutzbare Werte liefern könnten, gibt es nicht, wenn man direkt an einer realen CPU messen will und nicht nur Aussagen über die Kühlerperformance braucht. Natürlich kann man mit Thermographieverfahren und Rückrechnung per numerischer Simulation noch etwas besser an die DIE-Temps her an kommen, aber der Aufwand steht natürlich in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Für die Ermittlung der DIE-Temps ist die Methode mit der Nut und dem Thermoelement also jedenfalls genauso wenig geeignet wie alle anderen, aber sie kann wenigstens als solide Annäherung gelten. Verglichen mit der Kontakttemperaturmessung am Rand des Heatspreaders, ist die Methode jedoch um Welten aussagekräftiger. 

Und damit zurück zu deinen Aussagen: Der IHS einer CPU ist eben nicht das DIE! Durch die Temperaturverteilung im IHS hat die Temperatur der Seitenflächen nicht annähernd etwas mit der Temperatur des DIE zu tun. Eine feste Differnz von nur 4K anzunehmen ist völliger Unfug. Der IHS bleibt je nach Kühler im Randbereich etwa so kühl wie der Kühler selbst im Bodenbereich außerhalb der Übertragungsfläche. Der Hauptwärmestrom fließt über dem DIE ab. Die Erwärmung des Randbereichs des IHS durch laterale Wärmeverteilung ist zudem nicht konstant sondern hängt von der Auflagefläche des Kühlers, der Güte der Anbindung (Stichwort krumme IHS-Oberfläche) und nicht zuletzt von der Kühlleistung und dem inneren Design des Kühlers ab. Was du da misst ist also in etwa so aussagekräftig wie die CPU-Sensoren selbst - nämlich gar nicht. Wie du auf 4K Differenz zum DIE kommst, bleibt in deiner Beschreibung btw völlig im Dunklen . Im Übrigen ist die Wärmeverteilung im DIE selbst auch nicht homogen - aber das sind Feinheiten (Hotspots etc.).
Ob man nun gut an den Rand des IHS ran kommt oder nicht, ist dabei völlig nebensächlich. Dafür gibt es Mittel und Wege auch bei Intel-Sockeln . Ausschlaggebend ist hingegen, dass von dieser Position nicht annähernd Rückschlüsse auf die DIE-Temperaturen gezogen werden können. Selbst Messungen direkt im Hauptwärmestrom nach dem workaround von Intel haben trotz des dort viel kürzeren Wärmeleitwegs noch eine Differenz zur mittleren DIE-Temperatur, die u. U. aber wenigstens im von dir geschätzten Bereich liegen könnten (das lässt sich aus den real zu messenden Differenzen auf Prüfständen einigermaßen abschätzen). Deshalb spricht man hier von der sog. casetemp und nicht von Kerntemperaturen. 

Jedenfalls ist deine Vorgehensweise alles andere als professionell und die Ergebnisse sind von den realen Temperaturen so weit entfernt, dass man auch gleich den Sensoren Glauben schenken könnte . Das kannste als Referenzwerte wirklich völlig vergessen . Nicht bös gemeint, aber ich denke bei dem Thema musst du noch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln und dich besser einlesen. 



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man die Temp wenn überhaupt nur mit Laborbedingungen, und das wohl auch nicht zu 100% auslesen.
> Den sinn der erhältlichen Programme erkenne ich dann mal garnicht.



Du sagst es überdeutlich! . Leider ist das so. Aber mal ehrlich, davon, dass man nicht genau weiß wie heiß die CPU nun tatsächlich ist, geht die Welt nicht unter. Was letztlich wirklich zählt ist der bedingungslos stabile Betrieb der CPU ohne throttlen und dergleichen . Wenn du also Vertrauen in deine Kühlung gewinnen willst, bist du besser damit beraten vernünftige Stresstests unter harten Randbedingungen (hohe Raum-Temps) durchzuführen, als auf irgendwelche, wie auch immer gewonnen Temperaturanzeigen zu schauen.



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Aber naja, es gibt ja eh schon vieles was keinen wirklichen sinn macht...


So ist es - ein nettes Spielzeug für Leute die gern glauben was man ihnen vor die Nase hält - mehr nicht . Für Fachkundige ist damit immerhin ein minimaler Anhaltspunkt zu ermitteln, wenn es um die Performance verschiedener Kühler geht und für den Rest sind die lustigen Anzeigewerte in der Regel eine Beruhigung der Seele oder aber ein Grund unnötig Geld auszugeben - je nach Intention und Einschätzung. Viel mehr steckt wirklich nicht dahinter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ob man nun gut an den Rand des IHS ran kommt oder nicht, ist dabei völlig nebensächlich. Dafür gibt es Mittel und Wege auch bei Intel-Sockeln .



Sogar ziemlich einfache - zumindest bei mir (So775) liegt der Halterahmen nur an zwei Punkten wirklich auf dem IHS auf, man kann problemlos einen Temperatursensor auf anderen Randbereichen des IHS anbringen. Nur wie gesagt: Der Wert, den man dann erhält, ist nur nicht die CPU-Temperatur - er korreliert nicht einmal mehr mit dieser.

Ansonsten nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer @Cuddleman:
Wenn ich in einem Thread aktiv mitschreibe, muss man mir Antworten i.d.R. nicht zusätzlich per PM zusenden. Sonst wär mein Postfach auch arg schnell voll.


----------

